# Shrimp and Dill Sauce in Artichoke Cups



## mish (Jun 12, 2005)

Haven't tried this yet, but it's on my to-do list. I'd like to experiment using whipped cream cheese in place of the yogurt, or adding some finely-chopped sun dried tomatoes. Sometimes I use recipes as a guide line & add the goodies I like. 

Shrimp and Dill Sauce in Artichoke Cups

4 large artichokes
lemon wedges
1 1/2 cups water
1/2 pound medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
8 ounces plain yogurt
2 tablespoons minced fresh dill
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
1/2 teaspoon grated lemon rind
1/8 teaspoon pepper
minced fresh dill (optional)

Wash artichokes. Cut off stem ends and trim about 1 inch from top of each artichoke and about a fourth of outer leaves. Rub top of artichoke and trimmed leaves with a lemonwedge. Wrap in wax paper and microwave until tender and an inner leaf releases when gently pulled upon (approximately 6 minutes rotating once during the process). 

Place upside down on a rack to cool. Gently spread center leaves apart and remove the choke with a spoon and discard. Chill if desired.

Bring 1 1/2 cups water to a boil in a saucepan. Add shrimp. Reduce heat and cook 3 minutes, drain well and rinse with cold water. Chill and set aside.

Combine yogurt and next 4 ingredients in a small bowl. Stir well. Spoon 1/4 cup yogurt mixture into the center of each artichoke. Arrange shrimp around upper edge of each artichoke, hanging over.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 13, 2005)

I agree, Mish--the whipped cream cheese sounds like a really good variation!


----------



## mish (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks PA. Thinking I could dip n dunk the artichoke leaves and shrimp in the cream cheese mixture in the center.


----------

